# California Wildfires and Not 1 Illegal Alien Helping



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've scoured the news about the Wildfires in California and have yet to find one news article or video that shows any of the illegal alien ******** helping to fight these deadly and catastrophic fires. 

Didn't the State government of California as well as many of the Municipal governments welcome these ******* illegal aliens with open arms? 

Just wondering if anyone has found otherwise?


----------



## Loyalism (Aug 1, 2018)

To be fair I don't see a illegal alien becoming an EMT/Fire Fighter fighting fires in the name of Dios.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

They sho nuff could dig some ditches!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Illegals, taking the jobs Americans won't do....except the dangerous ones.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

You won't find one fighting the fires anywhere. In fact they won't fight anything except exportation.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

All kidding aside these fires are pretty crazy. Check out this video of the "Fire Tornado" that started when this massive fire created its own weather system.



> On Thursday night, the fire near Redding exploded into *a colossal fire tornado that reached 18,000 feet* (550 meters) in the air and lasted nearly an hour


https://www.livescience.com/63219-carr-fire-tornado.html


----------



## Prepper Vince (Jul 31, 2018)

I don't see the correlation between illegal aliens and firefighting. 

That said they shouldn't be in this country regardless.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> All kidding aside these fires are pretty crazy. Check out this video of the "Fire Tornado" that started when this massive fire created its own weather system.
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/63219-carr-fire-tornado.html


You take care, Squatch. Stay out of those bad spots!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> All kidding aside these fires are pretty crazy. Check out this video of the "Fire Tornado" that started when this massive fire created its own weather system.
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/63219-carr-fire-tornado.html


The whole state of Jefferson is on fire. Visability where I live during the day is less than a mile. And the respiratory issues we are seeing are bad. The bride and I will be leaving here as soon as I retire. Every year the fires seem to get worse. When they were still able to log, as soon as a fire started the loggers would put it out. They kept the "Dead Wood" cleaned out. This did not start happening until our beloved spotted owl came to the fore front. The fire near us is going on two weeks and is not near contained from what I was told by one of the fire fighters. Between the two fires it's almost 36,000 acres.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Gunn said:


> The whole state of Jefferson is on fire. Visability where I live during the day is less than a mile. And the respiratory issues we are seeing are bad. The bride and I will be leaving here as soon as I retire. Every year the fires seem to get worse. When they were still able to log, as soon as a fire started the loggers would put it out. They kept the "Dead Wood" cleaned out. This did not start happening until our beloved spotted owl came to the fore front. The fire near us is going on two weeks and is not near contained from what I was told by one of the fire fighters. Between the two fires it's almost 36,000 acres.


I remember last year being especially bad. I have a touch of emphysema, and took to wearing a Honeywell N99 mask every time I went out.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> You take care, Squatch. Stay out of those bad spots!


We had our fires a few months ago so there is nothing left where I live to burn so I'll be okay. @Gunn could probably use a little prayer though.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Of course the illegals help ... they help start the fires. https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/01/illegal-alien-arrested-for-allegedly-starting-colorado-wildfire/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepper Vince said:


> I don't see the correlation between illegal aliens and firefighting.
> 
> That said they shouldn't be in this country regardless.


Vinnie,

The point that I was making was that while the state of California opened its doors (so to speak) to the illegal *******, the illegal ******* is doing nothing to help the defend the "state" that welcomed them. In other words, assimilation is not part of their goal, just like the muslimes.

That's all. And I agree, they shouldn't be here.

Thanks


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I've scoured the news about the Wildfires in California and have yet to find one news article or video that shows any of the illegal alien ******** helping to fight these deadly and catastrophic fires.
> 
> Didn't the State government of California as well as many of the Municipal governments welcome these ******* illegal aliens with open arms?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has found otherwise?


Slip,they are helping,they are helping themselves by harvesting their Hefe's weed before it burns up.that area is pretty much part of the famous"Emerald Triangle".

CAL FIRE - California Statewide Fire Map take a look,most of the northern Cali fires are where the evil weed is grown.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

0rocky said:


> Of course the illegals help ... they help start the fires. https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/01/illegal-alien-arrested-for-allegedly-starting-colorado-wildfire/


Doing the job most Americans won't do...............thanks liberal/progressives.


----------

